# Mk4 Hid install



## chris808costa (Mar 10, 2010)

anyone done an HID install on a stock mk4 housing? tried searching but nothing came up with what im looking for. Such as ballast placement and such. 
Thanks


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

check the DIY in the MKIV section, there is one on there im pretty sure. Its pretty straight forward. Get a drill and drill a hole directly in line with the bulb hole on the cover and insert bulbs/wires/grommet then silicone over grommet to ensure a proper seal

Then if you are using a premade relay, procede to hook it up to the corresponding terminals:

red ringed terminal wire to positive
black ringed terminal to battery negative
blue and white trigger to car harness connectors
black and red connectors to each ballast

For MK4 jetta you will need 9007 hid kit with hi low in one
For MK4 Golf you just need a regular hid kit (H7?)


----------



## chris808costa (Mar 10, 2010)

kt883 said:


> check the DIY in the MKIV section, there is one on there im pretty sure. Its pretty straight forward. Get a drill and drill a hole directly in line with the bulb hole on the cover and insert bulbs/wires/grommet then silicone over grommet to ensure a proper seal
> 
> Then if you are using a premade relay, procede to hook it up to the corresponding terminals:
> 
> ...


 Thanks, i gotta drill a hole. i was in such a rush i just closed it and pinched the wires:/ everything works fine though. I will drill a hole asap though. Thanks for the info btw:beer:


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

now the part for you to figure out how to stop blinding everyone else with your hid's in stock housings..

solution...get proper headlights designed for hid's...:facepalm:


----------



## chris808costa (Mar 10, 2010)

You wanna buy my projector's buddy? I'll stop blinding people asap


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

chris808costa said:


> You wanna buy my projector's buddy? I'll stop blinding people asap


 no lol but you could get ecodes theyre a good chunk lower in price :thumbup:


----------



## chris808costa (Mar 10, 2010)

haha i plan on getting projectors once I get the cash for it. I know how it feels to get hit in the face with 8k's. living in Hawaii we have a lot of lifted trucks and a bunch run HID's :/ I actually got darker tint because when those trucks come behind me the light shines right through and is very irritating


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

oh how things are not so different in minnesota... lifted trucks loud pipes confederate flags and hid's all in one package what else could you ask for? 

the best part is when i see people with the confederate flags on their trucks...uhhh hey retard you know we live in the north right? and the confederacy is from the south? f'ing idiots i tell ya! 

:beer:


----------



## chris808costa (Mar 10, 2010)

VWJetta27 said:


> oh how things are not so different in minnesota... lifted trucks loud pipes confederate flags and hid's all in one package what else could you ask for?
> 
> the best part is when i see people with the confederate flags on their trucks...uhhh hey retard you know we live in the north right? and the confederacy is from the south? f'ing idiots i tell ya!
> 
> :beer:


 Haha wow that's actually really funny. That's how you know you might be a ******* right there lol


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

chris808costa said:


> Haha wow that's actually really funny. That's how you know you might be a ******* right there lol


 let me correct you... a WANNABE ******* lol


----------

